# Yeasts for Grenache and Carignan recommendations...



## Siwash (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey folks, 

Can you please recommend yeasts for these grapes.. Should I add a yeast nutrient? 

Thanks very much..


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 9, 2015)

There is, of course, ICV-GRE, which is kinda _for_ Grenache.

MoreWine! has suggestions (including GRE, SYR, RP15, D254, BDX, and BM45) here:http://morewinemaking.com/public/pdf/wyeastpair.pdf


----------



## Siwash (Sep 10, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> There is, of course, ICV-GRE, which is kinda _for_ Grenache.
> 
> MoreWine! has suggestions (including GRE, SYR, RP15, D254, BDX, and BM45) here:http://morewinemaking.com/public/pdf/wyeastpair.pdf



Looks like good info... no mention of carignan... 

thanks


----------



## Siwash (Sep 10, 2015)

Should I just add that yeast or do I need to "kill off" wild yeast first? DO I need to add a nutrient to the yeast?


----------



## 4score (Sep 11, 2015)

Usually after the crush, add SO2 (30 to 50 ppm). The next day, hydrate yeast with GoFerm. Once a cap forms, add Ferm-K (half the total dose). Add the 2nd half dose of Ferm-K nutrient once you are through 1/3 of the total fermentation.

Here's a good guide.....

http://www.morewinemaking.com/public/pdf/wredw.pdf


----------



## Siwash (Sep 11, 2015)

4score said:


> Usually after the crush, add SO2 (30 to 50 ppm). The next day, hydrate yeast with GoFerm. Once a cap forms, add Ferm-K (half the total dose). Add the 2nd half dose of Ferm-K nutrient once you are through 1/3 of the total fermentation.
> 
> Here's a good guide.....
> 
> http://www.morewinemaking.com/public/pdf/wredw.pdf



I crushed and added yeast yesterday (thursday) and it has already begun to ferment. Is it too late to add So2 or nutrient?


----------

